# What type of sunfish is this?



## TaylorBassing (Apr 23, 2012)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks like a green sunfish

ODNR page for that species
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/spe...ideIndex/greensunfish/tabid/6655/Default.aspx


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I think it is a Red Spotted Sunfish.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't think it is 100% Green. We need a better picture.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sorry but thats not a great picture. but it looks like a green to me. it doesnt have any of the bright colors like some of the others do. but you can see the bars going from top to bottom. but this is just my opinion.
sherman


----------

